# Muskie rod and reel recommendations



## WishinIWuzFishin (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm thinking about trying musky fishing next year and wonder if anyone could give me some baitcasting rod and reel combo recommendations. I plan on trolling and casting and would like to have 1 outfit that can do both. Anyone have any recommendations? Also, I've never really done much casting with a baitcaster so I will basically be learning to cast with it also. Anything out there in the $100-200 range that will do the job? Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Just getting into the sport, I'd go with ABU Garcia 5600 /6600 reel paired with a 6'6" or 7' Gander Mt Muskie rod or possibly an MH /H Ugly Stick or a Cabelas Muskie Rod. Chek out the Cabelas bargain bin. I tend to like using a rod with a shorter handle than the typical two hander that they sometimes push. I like spinners and plugs under 2 oz as opposed to the heavy bulldawg types lure so I can get by with a slightly lighter action rod than some of the broomsticks out there.. If you get the bug you can upgrade to a more expensive rod later.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Here's a link to a Fenwick for $40.. Should be a good bucktail rod.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601233&hasJS=true


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

BassPro has the Pete Maina rods and reels on clearance. 



Reel: http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_45033____SearchResults



Rod: http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_44295____SearchResults


----------



## WishinIWuzFishin (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks for the replys. I totally forgot that my son gets a discount at Bass Pro Shops. He works for them in Missouri. I think he gets like 20 or 30 % off. I could even go up to the $200 range with his discount. Then again maybe I should just go out in the backyard and start practicing casting with the Penn 209's and Gander rods I use for walleye trolling.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

I think the best starter reel is an Abu Garcia C3. It has a gear ratio of 5.3:1 which will allow you to retrieve those harder pulling muskie plugs and bucktails without your arm falling off at the end of the day. Make sure you buy the 6500 size with a clicker if you intend to use the same set-up for trolling. Spool it with a minimum of 65LB braided line (be sure to use mono backing).

As far as rods go, just make sure you buy a "Muskie" rod. There is a big difference between a MH muskie rod and a MH bass/walleye rod. Don't buy a heavy bass flipping stick either - the tips are just way to light. I think a Med Hvy 7'-0" (or 7'6" if your a taller guy) is the best all around starter rod. The Gander Mtn "Guide Series" rods or the Bass Pro "Pete Mania" rods should fit your budget.


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

The Abu Garcia is a great reel. Like said by others, get the 6500. I personally use a 7' Medium Heavy rod for casting. A longer rod enables you to have better control of your lure, especially when it comes to figure 8's. Another benefit of a longer rod is you will have better chance of not losing a fish when they take you on a journey around the boat. 

That rod from Bass Pro, the Pete Maina series, is a great low cost rod/reel combo as well. My buddy bought one this summer and I thought it was pretty good for the price. 

I always use Trilene Big Game for my line, but I think I may be switching to some sort of a braid. Not really sure yet.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Abu Garcia's my favorite 6000/6500 spooled with 20-30 lbs. Big Game

Bass Pro Shops Pete Maina rods are my favorite for casting cranks, Usually run about $119. They were on sale for $79. Not gonna beat that...I've put some miles on these rods. I love the 7'2" Big Live Bait model

Good luck!


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

BuckeyeTom said:


> Abu Garcia's my favorite 6000/6500 spooled with 20-30 lbs. Big Game
> 
> You can always tell when a guy is a old time muskie fanatic most of them cant get away from the 20-30 lbs. Big Game.  Best stuff out there.


----------



## WishinIWuzFishin (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies guys. I've learned a lot already. Never heard of the Pete Maina rods before and never heard of the Big Game line. Gonna talk to my son and see what discounts he can get me. Sounds like the Maina rods are pretty nice especially at the clearance price. And I'm leaning towards an Ambassadeur reel. I've owned them before and liked them but like I said I've never really done much casting with one. Might even spoil myself and go with a Record. Thanks again.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

WishinIWuzFishin said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys. I've learned a lot already. Never heard of the Pete Maina rods before and never heard of the Big Game line. Gonna talk to my son and see what discounts he can get me. Sounds like the Maina rods are pretty nice especially at the clearance price. And I'm leaning towards an Ambassadeur reel. I've owned them before and liked them but like I said I've never really done much casting with one. Might even spoil myself and go with a Record. Thanks again.


I would not buy a Record. I have heard they can wear out fairly quick. It's just the most practical to buy a C3 6500. Then, decide if you want something different if and when you expand your gear.


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

WishinIWuzFishin
If you are just starting out casting I would use Power Pro microfilament line in 65lbs or more. Berkley big game 30lbs is what I use but if you get a backlash with it using the big muskie lures they will most likely sail off in to the tree tops never to be seen again. Also the power pro will not stretch so you will get a better hook set without having to try and rip the mouth off the muskie.


----------



## WishinIWuzFishin (Jun 17, 2009)

1 more question. Do you guys still use wire leaders?


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

Casting or trolling structure I use a 7 strand twist weld leader. Casting or trolling open water I do not use a leader I only use a swivel.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

I use a 9 inch eagle claw leader... 6 inch is'nt enough and 12 is just too much. They are cheap enough that I can tear them up fishing heavy structure and change them often. If they kink, change them.

I'm very basic in my approach........If it works, why change it? The Big Game mono is my favorite because I've landed a bunch of nice fish with it. Not only muskies up to 47 inches, but many nice flatheads fishing tournaments on the Ohio River. Weighed 180 lbs. of flatheads at an Ohio Hills Catfish Club Tournament on the rod and reels that I already mentioned spooled with 30 lbs. test. Seen flats as big as 58 lbs. caught on this stuff.

Trolling with Esox72 at Leesville once, when he got snagged and wrapped the line(powerpro) around his boat cleat and dragged part of the tree in,lol. It is tough, just not my thing. Little overkill, hard to tie, and good luck breaking it if you have to.

Do yourself a favor and get a couple lures just to cast in the yard. This will help get ready for a day of muskie casting.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Berkley Big Game is great for catching all kinds of big fish, especially big flattys and muskie. The 6500 C3 works on all kinds of big fish too as mentioned.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

If you can wait until after Christmas you may get better deals yet.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

6'9" to 7' up to 8' Med. Heavy to Heavy action Rod. Some makes/models I have are: St Croix Premiers, Shimano Compre (great rod for the $$), All Star, Abu Garcia Muskie Tourn Series, GM Guide series (excellent rod for the $$)....I think its easier to use a rod versatile for trolling vs. casting. However, a reel is tough to do that with IMO. I use reels that are more specific to trolling and/or casting. As for trolling, a heavy duty reel that holds a good bit of line with a line counter...my choice being Okuma Convectors or Catalinas. As for casting, I'd go with a 6500 series Abu Garcia(lots of models out there) high speed retrieve for "jerkin" and normal retrieve for spinner baits, cranks, etc. Shimano Calcuttas are great reels too if you can afford them. Good Luck!

With all that said, I must add that what is written above is VERY generalized...possibly for a biginner on a budget. However, My gear, at this point...as many of you others could probably relate...is very specific to many situations and variables. Everything from what lures I'm chucking, to how deep I'm trolling. And these specifics apply to the rods and reels I use alike.


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

I like the Abu Record never had a problem with them other than if you dont oil it or two years it starts to sqeak a little, LCN60HC are the ones I like has a clicker. Had both of mine for 2.5 years and still work well, I fish a lot, and am pretty hard on rods n reels. This model has a clicker not sure if the smaller ones do or not, used to use it for trolling to but stopped when I got a couple pairs of line counnters. I bought two different Gander MTn. series rods both of them lost the eyelet inserts in the same year I would stick with your Shimano convergence, Fenwick, and Pete Maina rods for the less expensive rods.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

A lot of great suggestions here already. One thing I would recomend. When I first started out I purchased a 7'6" rod, which seemed long at the time. I now rarely use it except for certain applications. In the long run I think you will be much happier with a longer rod, 8' minimum.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

I know people keep saying the C3 6500 but I really like the C4 6500 much better. Something about the reel! It's only 10 bucks more. I say go with that. I don't Musky fish but use it for Pike fishing. Great reel! It does seem like a good deal with the Pete Mania Rods. They are made by Bass Pro.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

timmyv said:


> I know people keep saying the C3 6500 but I really like the C4 6500 much better. Something about the reel! It's only 10 bucks more. I say go with that. I don't Musky fish but use it for Pike fishing. Great reel! It does seem like a good deal with the Pete Mania Rods. They are made by Bass Pro.


I have one of each and understand your thinking, BUT after talking with Chuck Broad who repairs reels for Rollie and Helens, I favor the C3. The gear plate for both reels is identical other than the size of the teeth. The teeth on the C3 are bigger and stronger, wheras Abu made the C4 faster by making the teeth on the reel smaller. If you're going to be pulling ANY hard baits at all, I'd go with the C3. I use my C4 as a jerkbait reel, because it's not actually reeling up pressured line, just slack. It's perfect for that too, because it is a fast reel.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

FYI - There are a couple of muskie combos for sale in the Marketplace. Might be something there for you.


----------

